# Is all rock salt the same?



## stellarsnow (Oct 6, 2014)

This might seem like a stupid question but is all rock salt the same?
I was at a Farm and Fleet the other day and they had 50# bags of rock salt for driveways and walks for $5.98 a bag and 50# bags of rock salt for water softeners for $4.58 a bag. Is there a difference other than $1.40 in price.

Thanks


----------



## stellarsnow (Oct 6, 2014)

And then there are salt pellets at $3.39 for a 40# bag (4 x $5.98 for 200# = $23.92) vs. (5 x $3.39 for 200# = $16.95)


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Wad the sidewalk salt treated?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

If not its all the same..


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

We'll not quite particle size would differ but same nacl


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I think the only difference is that the water softener salt is clean in that it is only salt, no rock pieces in it whereas the snow salt actually has rock in it. There was a documentary on it on one of the tv channels one time. All comes from the same mines.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Have tried water softener salt in a pinch and wouldn't recommend it. It's so clean and uniform that just a little bit of humidity and you've got a tailgat spreader full of salt that won't flow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JohnRoscoe;1841294 said:


> Have tried water softener salt in a pinch and wouldn't recommend it. It's so clean and uniform that just a little bit of humidity and you've got a tailgat spreader full of salt that won't flow.


I disagree 
I see that with Rock Salt bonding I ran the water softener salt never had a problem with bonding like I had with rock Salt

Soft salt is smaller VS Rock Salt on walks you get a better cover

I did a test last winter with Soft salt and Rock Salt 
With Soft Salt in a foot square there would be more salt Vs Rock salt 
Soft salt spreads like Icemelt 
Soft salt doesn't last long but is faster acting then Rock salt 
To me the Soft salt lasted longer #40 bag Vs #50 bag One walks always took 100 lbs of Rock Salt Time I used the Soft salt took less then 80lbs. Still had some in the hopper 
This year going run Soft Salt till temps gets to cold for it

On my son's Truck with tail gate spreader He runs a mix of Soft salt and Rock Salt a 2 to 1 mix works good on the small lots But I don't like how Soft salt spreads in my V box So I run Rock Salt in it only


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey antler, isn't the softener salt pellet size to big or does the auger bust it up smaller like the ice melt? And what temp do ya think you'd change over to rock salt based on your test?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

gc3;1841419 said:


> Hey antler, isn't the softener salt pellet size to big or does the auger bust it up smaller like the ice melt? And what temp do ya think you'd change over to rock salt based on your test?


Don't use the pellets What I used is the Diamond Crystal Solar Salt Extra-Coarse Water Softening Salt

Its about same size as Icemelt to start off with

Temps around the teens I'll add more rock salt and colder temps I'll blend icemelt in hopper with the salt


----------

